# ssh into a diskless system



## balanga (Jul 7, 2019)

How do I ssh into a system running diskless?

I've managed to get sshd() running on a diskless system and set it up for *PermitRootLogin yes* and *PermitEmptyPasswords yes*, but I can't login. *root* on the diskless system does not have a password. 
What do I need to do?


----------



## longimanus (Jul 7, 2019)

Did you restart the SSH daemon after setting PermitRootLogin in the config?

`/etc/rc.d/sshd restart`

PS Never tried with no password set though


----------



## balanga (Jul 7, 2019)

I've rebooted several times. I've a sneaking suspicion that I need to set root with an empty password rather than without one, ie by running `passwd` and pressing Enter twice, which will set it to blank, as opposed to never running `passwd`, but that's only a guess.


----------



## longimanus (Jul 7, 2019)

sshd_config()

From my reading root requires a password which makes sense on a lot of levels

It also looks like you need to set *PasswordAuthentication* to 'yes' as well


----------



## balanga (Jul 7, 2019)

I can login locally without setting a password, but if I try setting one I can't because it's a readonly system. the only thing I can think of is top copy /etc/passwd from somewhere else...


----------

